# bonnet creek?  3 or 4 days? June 12-19 range



## ibe555666 (May 10, 2015)

need small unit in Bonnet Creek between 12th ending 19th....3 or 4 days be sufficient....so any days starting the 12th thru 16th.....for 3 or 4 day....thanks


----------



## ibe555666 (May 17, 2015)

anything out there????


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2015)

The maximum rental price on this forum is $100 per night, and a guest certificate is $100, so it may be difficult to find that rental here for that price.


----------



## ibe555666 (May 17, 2015)

would I be able to pay the 100 a night and guest fee?   the guest cert is only a flat 100 not 100 per night correct?


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2015)

ibe555666 said:


> would I be able to pay the 100 a night and guest fee?   the guest cert is only a flat 100 not 100 per night correct?



What you do off TUG is your own business, but that exceeds the rate permitted on this forum, so I don't know if you will get any offers.  I suspect that it's sold out as well.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 17, 2015)

ibe555666 said:


> would I be able to pay the 100 a night and guest fee?   the guest cert is only a flat 100 not 100 per night correct?



Flat fee of $100 per night for GC. But the rental rate on offers on the LMR thread are supposed to be $100 per night ... 7 nites, $700; 4 nites, $400.

Not a big fan of that policy but I don't make the rules on TUG. 

Suggest you keep options open. But it may be booked solid for your dates?

*Would you consider OTHER resorts?*


----------



## ronandjoan (May 17, 2015)

vacationhopeful said:


> *Would you consider OTHER resorts?*



that is the "magic" question!!!! Bonnet Creek, although very large, books up first!  But other resorts are nice too ....


----------



## bnoble (May 17, 2015)

ibe555666 said:


> need small unit in Bonnet Creek between 12th ending 19th....3 or 4 days be sufficient....so any days starting the 12th thru 16th.....for 3 or 4 day....thanks



Bonnet Creek has no availability for those dates in any unit size, for any 3-night stay.  As for other Wyndham resorts, Reunion and Cypress Palms are also booked.  Star Island only has a studio.


----------



## am1 (May 17, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> What you do off TUG is your own business, but that exceeds the rate permitted on this forum, so I don't know if you will get any offers.  I suspect that it's sold out as well.



Rooms are available.  Or owners have rooms that they are willing to rent.

adam


----------



## DeniseM (May 17, 2015)

am1 said:


> Rooms are available.  Or owners have rooms that they are willing to rent.
> 
> adam



Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## ibe555666 (May 19, 2015)

thanks all


----------



## ibe555666 (May 31, 2015)

*Last chance*

Any last minute bonnet creek....JUNE 12-15 check in for 3 or 4 days???  1 bdrm fine


----------



## Tank (May 31, 2015)

messaged you if I can be any help, do see a 1 bed room


----------



## ibe555666 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Thanks all*

Got what needed....great deal from tug member.......cheers


----------

